# New workshop



## mailee (10 Jul 2005)

I have been busy over the last few weeks building my new workshop in my garden. I decided to make it look like a summer house/chalet style building and did the whole job lot myself (with the help of a mate of course) from the design to the erection and even the double glazing. It is not complete yet as I have the inside to insulate and board out and the electrics to fit. The outside is finished now and even the veranda has a place for my hammock. I have a few photos of it but not sure how to post them on here? As you can imagine I am like a kid with a new toy now.


----------



## Philly (11 Jul 2005)

Congrats!
Look forward to seeing the photo's
Philly


----------



## Alf (11 Jul 2005)

mailee":r8ggn1i9 said:


> I have a few photos of it but not sure how to post them on here?


Adam's step-by-step guide. Linking to pics in the Gallery is easier now, IIRC, 'cos Charley's allowed right clicks again. Looking forward to seeing it.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Woodythepecker (11 Jul 2005)

"A kid with a new toy". You ain't seen nothing yet, just wait until you fill it with machines and your other tools.

Good Luck, i hope that you can pull yourself away for a few minutes now and again, just to let us know how your are getting on.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Waka (11 Jul 2005)

Nice one, I like the idea of the hammock


----------



## mailee (11 Jul 2005)

Ooer!, looks a bit complicated to me. I don't have the faintest idea of which sites to use. I do have webspace with my internet provider but will have to look up how to use it. Most sites I have used I just upload from my computer. will see what I can do to post some pics but don't hold your breaths.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (12 Jul 2005)

Hi mailee

Sounds exciting. Well done on the build.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Freetochat (12 Jul 2005)

I find http://www.imageshack.us the easiest picture hosts. No membership and easy to upload to a forum.


----------



## mailee (12 Jul 2005)

Well guys I have uploaded a photo to a site to try it thanks to 'freetochat' and I'm keeping my fingers crossed I have done it correctly. We shall see in a few minutes if it works. Fingers crossed. if it does I have a few more to post too. :?


----------



## mailee (12 Jul 2005)

Well that worked rather well apart from having to go off the forum to post another photo. Well here is a long shot from the bedroom window before it was painted.


----------



## mailee (12 Jul 2005)

Well something went wrong that time, I shall try again.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (12 Jul 2005)

dont think you clicked on img button at the end

Very nice, liked the hammock


----------



## mailee (12 Jul 2005)

Here goes again. <a href="http://img317.echo.cx/my.php?image=z99zlupperviewmail8ra.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img317.echo.cx/img317/3227/z99zlupperviewmail8ra.th.jpg" border="0" /></a>


----------



## mailee (12 Jul 2005)

no not working now, Can't see what I've done wrong though.


----------



## mailee (12 Jul 2005)

Should I click on the thumbnail code or the embedded code??


----------



## mailee (12 Jul 2005)

Let's try this time


----------



## mailee (12 Jul 2005)

This was the ground prep and my mate giving a hand.


----------



## mailee (12 Jul 2005)

This was the flooring finished 3/4" T&G.


----------



## mailee (12 Jul 2005)

This was the framework complete, it's dimensions are 23' x 13' with the apex standing 10'.


----------



## mailee (12 Jul 2005)

I have built it from the ground up including the windows and doors as you can see.


----------



## mailee (12 Jul 2005)

Here are the double glazed side windows to the right.


----------



## mailee (13 Jul 2005)

A shot of the inside with my tools inside but still needs electrics and interior cladding yet.


----------



## mailee (13 Jul 2005)

Just to show it's not all work and no play, here I am relaxing in the hammock after a hard day working on the workshop.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Jul 2005)

Hi mailee

That looks wonderful. All you need now is a hatch so that you can get to the cold beers. :lol: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Philly (13 Jul 2005)

Congrats!  
What a great looking workshop!!
Make sure you get the security sorted,
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (13 Jul 2005)

It looks terrific. I shall be interested to see how the fitting out goes.


----------



## wizer (13 Jul 2005)

VERY NICE!

keep the pics coming!


----------



## CYC (13 Jul 2005)

Congrats, you deserve a good nap on this hamac :wink: 
I really enjoyed building my workshop too, you must have had some good fun there.


----------



## dedee (13 Jul 2005)

Impressive, is it your own design as well or did you work from plans?

Andy


----------



## Mcluma (13 Jul 2005)

That looks like its going to give you a lot of fun

Dont forget to put a telephone in, as it looks a bit of walk back and forward to the house

McLuma


----------



## Gill (13 Jul 2005)

That's a lovely workshop. You must be very pleased with it.

Gill


----------



## StevieB (13 Jul 2005)

Very nice! Can I ask what you suspended the floor on? Did you lay a concrete pad or are the posts in the first groundwork photo what supports the floor?

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## mailee (13 Jul 2005)

Well thanks for the comments guys. Yes I am very pleased with it as you can imagine. To answer your questions, The floor is laid on 6x2 joists supported by 15 concrete footings which are 18" sq and around 18" deep. I do have the workshop alarmed with a good system and I also have a phone installed in there too, good for calling up for coffee.  The whole thing was my brainchild and I drew up my own plans With Turbocad and worked from those. Will post some more pictures later when I have more time.


----------



## Adam (13 Jul 2005)

Great stuff, looks very very nice, not only from a workshop point of view but in terms of having a structure in your garden!

Adam


----------



## mailee (15 Jul 2005)

Just thought I would post a photo of my new nameplate now it is finished.


----------



## mailee (15 Jul 2005)

And here it is in it's pride of place.


----------



## Mcluma (15 Jul 2005)

Home Sweet Home :lol:


----------



## UKTony (15 Jul 2005)

Fantastic workshop, look forward to seeing the kit in it, my only comment is to change the alarm box to something plain or buy one from your local alarm company with ""Local" alarm company written on it ...I spent 3 months of my enforced garden leave helping the community and one of the young kids i tried to help gave me a great insight into security systems not least the impression they have of Wickes/Maplin/Argos systems...hope it helps


----------



## mailee (15 Jul 2005)

Thanks Tony, I shall take heed of that and do something about the box. I hadn't even thought of that mate. I should have guessed that kidss nowadays are well informed and technofobes, even the unsavoury ones. :wink:


----------

